# R.I.P. Daphne



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Today, due to ever worsening kidney failure, my beloved dog Daphne had to be put to sleep. While I still had the feeling that it was "too soon" deep down I knew it was time. Her quality of life was greatly diminished, and we didn't want her to suffer anymore. My parents and I were with her as she passed. Of course I cried, but I was comforted by the fact that the procedure was so quick, painless and peaceful. This was my first time being in the room when an animal was put to sleep, and everyone at the vet was nice about it. Everyone who worked at the vet adored her, one of the ladies there came in on her day off to be there with us, and someone else had brought a blanket and put it on the table for Daphne to lie on. They let the three of us and then me by myself have time with her both before and after. The vet said with kidney values like hers, she should have been dead already, but Daphne kept fighting and surprised the vets repeatedly over this hard month since her diagnosis with how strong she was when her bloodwork showed she should have been much worse. What a fighter. Daphne was faithful and loyal to the very end, and I'm glad we had the six years we did have with her, even though we would have wanted many more. R.I.P. Daphne


----------



## SurfinCrab (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's one of the hardest decisions a pet owner has to make. I'm sure she knew that you loved her. She's running free and not suffering anymore across the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you had to put your bestie down  It's always a heartbreaking process but you did the best for Daphne.

Hugs ((()))


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. She's in a better place now.

I'm glad your vet is great. I think that makes the difference between it being hard and unbearable.


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the support guys!  It was, and still is, extremely hard, but I feel confident we made the right choice. And you are so right about the important role of the vet- a kind, compassionate, and understanding vet that is. Our vet and the other employees who were there with us yesterday made the whole process easier on us, though its never easy by any stretch of the imagination.


----------

